# You've Got To Be Kidding!



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

I was looking at drywall tools on ebay and I saw these things. It appears like you strap a small trash can to each foot and stumble around the house. If you watch the video in the link, you will see how gracefuly their demonstrators walk about. :jester:

http://www.steppinupinc.com/index.html

The best part... on ebay buy it now $119.95 They are out of their minds.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

He isn't afraid of heights it's just the fact that he can't land on his feet if he falls from conventional stilts


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

those are sweet. Why did i spend the bucks on marshalltowns. O I also hear there OSHA approved. As long as you are tied off.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Kinda like the ones a new guy showed up with one day a the job only his were just a set of empty mud pails with bindings from some old snowboards. He was laughed at and pretty much didn't want to come back, which was a good thing otherwise he probably would have gotten fired...... All I could hear all day was clomp clomp clomp...


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I would like to see someone walk up a stairway with them, the guy on the video seemed really unsure of himself as he was grabbing on everything he could. I would think the straps just up in the front of your leg and no heel plate what prevents your foot from coming out ? I know u have to shuffle along like the guy in the video and not pick up your feet... Instead of being called high steppers the should have called it the shuffler.. looks like those things that they use in preschool that kids walk on with the ropes they hold so they can pull them tight to the bottom of their feet.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

The ad said:

Comfortable and easy to walk around and work with. 
_:laughingI doubt it)_

More uses than traditional drywall stilts. 
_:surrenderSure - you can also use them as trash cans)_

Useful in all phases of construction.
_:huhNot so sure about that?)_


----------



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

another world beater idea...champions


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

They just look DANGEROUS.:yes:


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

If you can't get a decent set of stilts stay on the floor !


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Close to the cost of a good pair of real stilts. Think I'll stick with real stilts.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

The bad thing about it is......they'll probably sell. Ugh...I think if a guy showed up wanting a job and was using those as "stilts", I'm pretty sure I'd tell him to keep walking/clomping whatever sound they make....:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sprained ankle! NO!! 2 sprained ankles...:yes:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

They probably sell gobs of them to the weekend warriors! :help:


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Tim0282 said:


> They probably sell gobs of them to the weekend warriors! :help:


and circus clowns! LMAO


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

And comedy River Dance!

I can totally see the Appalachian tap dancing dudes pounding the ground to some sweet banjo music.


----------



## Zendik (Sep 14, 2011)

That thing wouldn't last 1 job.


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Perfect for the heavy weights


----------

